

Explorations in Go: solving the Instagram engineering challenge  - joncooper
http://blog.carbonfive.com/2011/11/17/explorations-in-go-solving-the-instagram-engineering-challenge/

======
ajstarks
Here's another one in 178 lines of Go: <https://gist.github.com/1371135>

------
necubi
So long as we're doing this, here's a solution in ~73 lines of Ruby:
<https://gist.github.com/1375695>.

~~~
garyburd
Here's a solution in ~50 lines of Python:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3249937>

------
tikhonj
It seems a lot of people used the challenge to try out new languages. I wonder
if Instagram received a disproportionate amount of entries in Scala, Haskell,
Go..etc.

~~~
joncooper
Totally. Two classes of respondent: people who thought, hm, fun, I'll use this
as an excuse to dig into a new language, and folks who were looking for a job.

I really just wanted a t-shirt but got there too late :)

Folks interesting in silly excuses to learn new languages (and networking
libraries) might also enjoy our 'hellod' project:
<https://github.com/carbonfive/hellod>

We implement high-performance HTTP "hello, world" servers.

So far we have implementations in C/libev, Clojure/aleph, Clojure/jetty,
Erlang, Go, Java/netty, Java/nio, Node.js, and Ruby/eventmachine. :P

------
eridius
Oh goddamnit, I still haven't done this damn thing. And I was planning on
doing it in Go too. Sad to hear that they're out of shirts.

